# Do my coworkers hate me?



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

Because I hate them. They're all mean to me and leave me out. The only reason my supervisor even acknowledges my existence is to make sarcastic remarks or make fun of me. They also find my reactions to being startled or loud noises extremely funny and make fun of me for it.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Where do you work, exactly? What do you do? Just wondering. 

This is going to sound like the type of advice a middle school teacher would give to some 12 year old kid, lol, but have you tried being assertive with them? Without going overboard and getting fired, of course?

Or what about reporting their asses to higher-ups in the organization? (if it's really that bad) I normally wouldn't do this though, that's being a tattle-tale and it will only make the situation more complicated. 

I'm sure many people can relate to this though...deffo not the first time I've heard someone not getting on w/ coworkers at work.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Perhaps your hatred for them shows? While I'm not condoning rudeness, maybe it's become a two-way back-and-forth? If there is some animosity toward you, it might be best to look for another job. At some point, your supervisor might do more than ignore or make fun of you. Particularly if the laws in your area provide for at-will employment, the writing might be on the wall.


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Where do you work, exactly? What do you do? Just wondering? You'll probably have to go into more specific details as well.
> 
> This is going to sound like the type of advice a middle school teacher would give to some 12 year old kid, lol, but have you tried being assertive with them? Without going overboard and getting fired, of course?
> 
> Or what about reporting their asses to higher-ups in the organization?


A call center and yes I have tried being assertive but they don't care. And I doubt reporting them would do anything.

Basically, nobody ever talks to me and I sit in my cubicle in the corner (at least I can see out a window) quietly, and people are always making fun of that guy who sits in the corner and never talks. When it gets too loud I usually try to cover my ears, and whenever someone sees that they think it's so funny. I screamed at my supervisor once, when I became so upset at work and called my therapist and they wanted me to go to the hospital, and everyone turned around and looked at me like I was some kind of freak. It was their fault though.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sounds like they're abit cliquey huh?


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> Sounds like they're abit cliquey huh?


The office is like 95% black women. I'm the only white male there, except for my supervisor, and I'm pretty sure he's gay.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> Or what about reporting their asses to higher-ups in the organization? (if it's really that bad) I normally wouldn't do this though, that's being a tattle-tale and it will only make the situation more complicated.


If he reports it, it's a he-said / she-said situation and there will be no evidence of misconduct. You could replace "complicated" in your sentence with "like hell" because that's what will happen.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

JTHearts said:


> Basically, nobody ever talks to me and I sit in my cubicle in the corner (at least I can see out a window) quietly, and *people are always making fun of that guy who sits in the corner and never talks. *When it gets too loud I usually try to cover my ears, and whenever someone sees that *they think it's so funny*. I screamed at my supervisor once, when I became so upset at work and called my therapist and they wanted me to go to the hospital, and everyone turned around and looked at me like I was some kind of freak. It was their fault though.


****ing jerks.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

shorefog said:


> If he reports it, *it's a he-said / she-said situation and there will be no evidence of misconduct*. You could replace "complicated" in your sentence with *"like hell" *because that's what will happen.


Yep. Pretty much this.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

shorefog said:


> Perhaps your hatred for them shows? While I'm not condoning rudeness, maybe it's become a two-way back-and-forth? If there is some animosity toward you, it might be best to look for another job. At some point, your supervisor might do more than ignore or make fun of you. Particularly if the laws in your area provide for at-will employment, the writing might be on the wall.


^+1



JTHearts said:


> The office is like 95% black women. I'm the only white male there, except for my supervisor, and I'm pretty sure he's gay.


This also has a lot to do with it and changes every thing . There just isn't any thing in common and your the young white boy , of course your going to cop some **** , a lot of **** ,


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Two words: Human Resources

I made a harassment complaint and they don't mess with me anymore.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Two words: Human Resources
> 
> I made a harassment complaint and they don't mess with me anymore.


In your case, it worked in your favor because the harassment stopped. While one problem can be solved, another problem might begin. What happens if he's late? misses a deadline? doesn't meet quota? looks at someone the wrong way? Rest assured, the paper trail will begin. If you have hard evidence of harassment, by all means report it. If not, think carefully before doing so.

edit:
He works in a Call Center. Calls might be monitored and/or recorded. That allows an opportunity for significant review and scrutiny.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

shorefog said:


> In your case, it worked in your favor because the harassment stopped. While one problem can be solved, another problem might begin. What happens if he's late? misses a deadline? doesn't meet quota? looks at someone the wrong way? Rest assured, the paper trail will begin. If you have hard evidence of harassment, by all means report it. If not, think carefully before doing so.
> 
> edit:
> He works in a Call Center. Calls might be monitored and/or recorded. That allows an opportunity for significant review and scrutiny.


Yeah, I know how that goes. I worried that might happen to me, but luckily it didn't. It's best to try and get other people to back up your claims. Also, if you have an official report of the incident, then it's possible to claim retaliation when the bs write ups start. Usually when they try to write me up for some bs, I cover my a** in the comments and usually deny their claims. Then, I point out that everyone else does the same thing and if I'm getting in trouble, then they need to call everyone in here and give them the same write up.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Yeah, I know how that goes. I worried that might happen to me, but luckily it didn't. It's best to try and get other people to back up your claims. Also, if you have an official report of the incident, then it's possible to claim retaliation when the bs write ups start. Usually when they try to write me up for some bs, I cover my a** in the comments and usually deny their claims. Then, I point out that everyone else does the same thing and if I'm getting in trouble, then they need to call everyone in here and give them the same write up.


^ This. Solid advice

If reported, request a copy of the incident. When/if a write-up happens, write a clear response. Request a copy of that form, too. While your memory is fresh, write personal notes regarding your recollection of the situation. Keep your personal notes with your copy of the form.

As for requesting everyone be written up, that's the only part I'm not sure will work. Under employee confidentially laws, you're typically not entitled to know about disciplinary actions (if any) concerning other employees.


----------



## Lonelydrummer90 (Nov 9, 2015)

I get the same treatment when I go to the shop to work. People are very cliquey and odd IMO. I can completely understand your problem because it's as simple as this: Like me...you probably do just fine getting up and going to work and getting **** done. But other people really depend on the social aspect of the workplace(any) so when you just come to work to work,you don't fit in. I can't function amongst the drama and bs. Just keep being yourself and ignore them. Or try scaring them back just to be a dick. I would. I'm quiet and a borderline doormat in most peoples eyes but I always remember to be the hidden snake. Don't tread on me. Don't let them tread on you and just worry about yourself


----------



## Suchalosa (Dec 23, 2015)

I probably wouldnt do well in that situation either. At my job, Im older than the majority of my coworkers and Im not "cool" so I dont fit in. Even when I do make conversation I swear they talk to me like a hard of hearing Grandma.


----------

